# Introduction and seeking advice RE sore wrists



## Al Randall (Jul 31, 2019)

Hello everyone. I'm new here. I'm 70 years old and started mountain biking 4 months ago and have become quite obsessed with it. I own a Trek e mountain bike and cycle regularly at the Forest of Dean and more recently Flyup417 as these are both near to where I live. To date I'm getting out once or twice a week. I've even been to BikePark Wales just the once.

Now for the question: I've developed some pain on top of my right wrist, no dirty jokes please, and wondered if anyone had any advice. I'm using Body Geometry ergonomic grips as these solved the problem of sore palms. I also have my break/gear levers set at quite an acute angle as this feels easier to operate but I did wonder if this was wise. Of late I have been getting a little more ambitious venturing out onto more technical rooty and rocky trails and practicing modest drops which has probably contributed to my problem. To be honest there is no probably about it Would a wrist brace help. 

Al


----------



## TheBaldBlur (Jan 13, 2014)

While I'm not personally a fan of these, my riding buddy swears by the ESI Chunky grips. They're a bit oversized so your hands are in a less contracted position.

Shifter/brake positioning is a very individual taste, but I like them angled so that I have a natural reach when standing on the pedals in attack position more so than seated.

My first bet though is that you've got a "death grip" on the bars. I suspect that because I did the same when I returned to biking after a long hiatus.


----------



## elder_mtber (Jan 13, 2004)

I am also 70+ with arthritic wrists. Carbon fiber bars help compared to aluminum. Also, experiment with fork air pressure and tire pressure.

Best wishes,
Terry


----------



## Tim22 (Sep 11, 2010)

https://fasstmtb.com/products/emtb-flexx-enduro-aluminum-center-composite-handles


----------



## richardjohnson (Sep 12, 2016)

Al Randall said:


> Hello everyone. I'm new here. I'm 70 years old and started mountain biking 4 months ago and have become quite obsessed with it. I own a Trek e mountain bike and cycle regularly at the Forest of Dean and more recently Flyup417 as these are both near to where I live. To date I'm getting out once or twice a week. I've even been to BikePark Wales just the once.
> 
> Now for the question: I've developed some pain on top of my right wrist, no dirty jokes please, and wondered if anyone had any advice. I'm using Body Geometry ergonomic grips as these solved the problem of sore palms. I also have my break/gear levers set at quite an acute angle as this feels easier to operate but I did wonder if this was wise. Of late I have been getting a little more ambitious venturing out onto more technical rooty and rocky trails and practicing modest drops which has probably contributed to my problem. To be honest there is no probably about it Would a wrist brace help.
> 
> Al


With any jump into a sport that is impact related your contact points are bound to have pain. At 70 and new to mountain biking I am sure that you are experiencing more than your share of contact point discomfort. While fatter grips and such can be beneficial you might also want to try a higher back sweep bar. It can put your wrist in a more natural position than a flat bar, aligning your wrist more evenly with your hand. There are various backsweeps available in bars from subtle 7° sweeps to much larger >30° sweep bars.

Being in the UK you could try these offerings from On-One

The Fleegle: https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HBOOFPB/on-one-fleegle-pro-handlebar
The Mary: https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HBOOMA/on-one-mary-handlebar
The geoff: https://www.on-one.co.uk/i/q/HBOOGBV2/on-one-geoff-handlebar

variations of back sweep.

I started on the fleegle, found it was too little backsweep, got a mary, really liked that but eventually graduated to a 45° bar like the Geoff that came from Jones (not surprisingly name Jeff Jones) of which this bar is a copy. I use it for all types of riding and with the extra area at the top of the bar it gives me a little extra hand positions to use. Trying a higher sweep bar can mean having to adjust your stem length and/or rise but it could totally be worth it.

I have ridden with no suspension on my bikes for a decade now with high sweep bars over all types of difficult and technical trails in Arizona and Washington State and have not had wrist or hand pain with the high sweep bars.


----------



## leeboh (Aug 5, 2011)

Did you get properly fitted for leg and body position on the bike? Reach and bar height? All important. As said, check front for sag and tire psi. I'm a big fan of swept back bars as well. For me on my commuter, mt bike and touring bike I find a 15-20 degree sweep back to be comfortable. Try some salsa bend 2 bars, 17 and 23 degrees of sweep.


----------

